# Hello & rug advice needed!



## debbsygirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi there everyone, im new to the forum and my name is Debbie, i'm also very new to horses and how to care for them, which brings me onto kind of asking a question, namely, what type of rug would I need for my horse in the winter? I keep him in the field but i wouldn't want him to get cold!


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

The type of rug depends on the horse really, What Breed is he?

Has he been out in winter before?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

if his living out 24/7 he will need rugs. Did his old owner put rugs on him? i normally use heavy water proof rugs and if it really cold i put a normal stable rug underneath as well! have you only just got him? How exciting!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 2 haflinger mares,they arent wearing any rugs at the moment and could quite happily not wear any all winter!! on the other hand my old anglo mare is in a heavy weight new zealand 24/7 at the moment,later i will need to put stable rugs underneath to keep her warm.
will your horse live out? or come in at night? age,breed all these things come into account


----------



## haylesequine (Nov 18, 2009)

I would recommend that you probably would need a Turn Out rug to protect him from the harsher weather at this time of year.. There are many varieties and his breed and how susceptible he would be to cold will determine the weight and style of the rug.


----------



## debbsygirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice people, to be honest with you, i'm not too sure what breed he is, i've got a friend of mine coming up shortly to help me get to grips with him and his routine, hopefully then i'll know a lot more and be back in touch!


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Zayna said:


> if his living out 24/7 he will need rugs.D


No! living out is NOT a reason for rugs. Having no winter coat is. Most horses will grow a perfectly adequate winter coat that is waterproof and warm


----------

